# Self-Help Books and Self-Hindrance Books



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2010)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]The followup:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2010)

From 2007:


----------

